# RESCUE NEEDED-Greeder dumping adults



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Heartbreaking! I hope they all get forever homes and find love!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

A quote from their website about dumping their retired goldens.
"We miss our retired moms but this is something we have
to face as breeders. The hardest part of a responsible breeder."
Um… since when do responsible breeders dump their retired dogs for a couple bucks as soon as they are no longer making money??? Sick!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

They are beautiful dogs and I hope they find their forever homes. I would think a lot of people would consider them just to give them a good home. That statement on "shipping" makes them sound like a box of candy -- Ugh!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

KathyL said:


> They are beautiful dogs and I hope they find their forever homes. I would think a lot of people would consider them just to give them a good home. That statement on "shipping" makes them sound like a box of candy -- Ugh!


That was the part that bothered me too. I know there are good breeders that sell the adults but when she talked about "local....no shipping" however she worded it, It didn't sound like she was even talking about a dog. More like cargo that costs too much to ship. They are beautiful!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I know Carmens littermate. If she is half as sweet (and she looks like she is more than half!) as her sister she is truly an angel! (Although that would be true of most goldens). Seriously though someone needs to go get her!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Eowyn said:


> Um… since when do responsible breeders dump their retired dogs for a couple bucks as soon as they are no longer making money??? Sick!



Actually it is not as uncommon as you might think. There is a very big demand for older dogs so this can be a great opportunity for both. And truthfully the price for these adults is reasonable. There is a LOT wrong with this breeder looking at the website but there is also some good there as well.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

AmbikaGR said:


> Actually it is not as uncommon as you might think. There is a very big demand for older dogs so this can be a great opportunity for both. And truthfully the price for these adults is reasonable. There is a LOT wrong with this breeder looking at the website but there is also some good there as well.


I am not against rehoming a retired golden, or a show prospect that didn't make the show ring standards etc. but they don't do it in such a revolting way. And it's not a requirement of being a responsible breeder as they make it sound like it is. They do seem to have a few good points (clearances seem in order) but it is still revolting.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Our less than reputable former breeder, rehomes her retired breeding bitches. She only charges the cost of having the girls spayed, which is about $250. Many years ago when we got our first golden from her, she was a retired breeding bitch. She had her Ch and her OTCH and a wonderful temperment and she was free to a good home. We had her for almost 12 years.


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

Being the owner of a GSD who was retired from a breeding program due to the undue stress that she had when she would have the puppies weaned, not all breeders who sell the older dogs who are no longer going to be used for breeding are doing it simply because they want to dump the animals. Wording sadly is one of those things that not everyone truly understands how to do. One of the breeders whom I got Leia from (she was co-owned by two kennels) will offer the older dogs up already fixed for around 250 dollars because she feels they deserve to have a wonderful home to live out their days. She does not simply sell to anyone, and she keeps them until she finds a home. It isn't always easy to have many dogs who you are trying to take care of when you have to deal with young animals going through show circuits, litters being born. Those older dogs who have been there awhile and are getting to where it's kinder to retire them from being shown and bred, they may not get as much attention. I know that she keeps dogs who are very special to her, but if she feels that it may be better for them with a loving family, she is all for it.

I know that she is completely ecstatic every time that I send her an update about my girl because I pushed through her anxiety/medical issues, found the happy good girl within and gave her a purpose that she loves. She gets to be a dog. I have a feeling that Leia was actually quite special to the woman who bred her, because I feel nothing but love and pride in the replies I get. She's even going to have her own page on the breeder's webpage because of how proud she is. 

So just wanted to post up that it can be a very good thing! 

Looking at that place however, they don't seem to be all that great. :/


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That woman approached me some years ago to purchase a dog from me for breeding... She wanted a lighter dog.. Politely responded that is not how I roll when I sell my dogs....and now that I know retired dogs are placed...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Apparently they have been dumping their adults on the local rescue for sometime, and most recently attempted to get them to take one of these 3 for $400. They have tried to get them shut down more than once but there are no laws in Montana. I was at a party at my vet's house tonight, and apparently this greeder is well known in the area for being the "NO" picture. 

The clearances are not in order, they are breeding on prelims. I'm not sure if I'm up to this getting involved with rescue thing. It is going to crush my heart.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

The practice of getting rid of 'retired' dogs is disgusting to me. If you truly loved your dog how could you do it? There is no love for the animal if you could, just a love for money. Hope karma works it away around to those that do this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just hope they do find their true loving forever homes....someone who will truly love them...


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Katduf said:


> The practice of getting rid of 'retired' dogs is disgusting to me. If you truly loved your dog how could you do it? There is no love for the animal if you could, just a love for money. Hope karma works it away around to those that do this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As the fortunate recipient of one of those retired breeding bitches, I have to respectively disagree. We adopted our first golden as a retired dog, at 5 years of age. She was the perfect edition to a newby dog owner and a little girl. For 12 years that dog was the center of attention in our home. She came everywhere with us and had experiences that she never would have had if she had remained in a kennel, including twice weekly trips to the doggy spa, for hydrotherapy and massage, in her senior years.

She treated my young daughter as if she was one of her puppies, and that poor dog wore tutus, had her nails painted, and many hairstyle appts with that little girl. She would wait for the school bus each and everyday.

I like to believe that she was happier in our home, as the only dog and center of attention. Because we were certainly lucky to have such a wonderful girl.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I didn't read every post on this thread... but I seen the Webpage and actually got some tears.... I live way in the Southeast Swamp region but I would take one of them in a heart beat... I looked at the page because our attempted adoption of an adult fell through because he was cat aggressive and a trainer didnt help, it actually was upsetting when I seen how far away they were (I drove 8 hours one way for Remi, but that's a very very long drive to there)... 

If they aren't wanted by her, they will definitely find a wonderful home with someone else. It doesn't seem she's wanting a huge profit off of them or anything..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

The breeder that Justice came from keeps her retired breeding dogs because in her words "they are part of her pack". Because of this when she had Justice's litter she had 20 adult dogs (all living inside her house) plus a litter of six puppies. I wonder how much individual attention you can give that many dogs? Although I certainly see the problem with the wording of the original person in question here (and some other issues with her website) I don't think it is wrong for a breeder to responsibly find a good home for one of these adults where they can be the center of someone's world and grow old with a person or family who will spoil them as they deserve.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

lhowemt said:


> Apparently they have been dumping their adults on the local rescue for sometime,


Placing retired adults is something good breeders do sometimes. When you have several dogs in the house already, it can be in the dog's interest to place him or her with the perfect family. Being a family's best dog can be a wonderful thing, and I don't see anything wrong with it if it's done carefully.

However, I quoted this portion because it is a whole other bag of bananas. Dumping dogs on rescue is _never_ something a good breeder does. _Never._ There is no excuse for it. All the ethical breeders I know count it as a point of pride that their dogs will never end up in rescue under any circumstance, so taking a dog there themselves would be unheard of.

I did hear once of a buyer violating the contract and trying to dump a dog in rescue (or maybe it was to sell the dog on craigslist—I forget), and the breeder flipped out and went and got the dog personally. It's one of the clear lines between good breeders and bad breeders: good breeders never allow their dogs into the rescue system. They take responsibility for every dog they produce for that dog's entire life.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

That is so very true.



tippykayak said:


> Placing retired adults is something good breeders do sometimes. When you have several dogs in the house already, it can be in the dog's interest to place him or her with the perfect family. Being a family's best dog can be a wonderful thing, and I don't see anything wrong with it if it's done carefully.
> 
> However, I quoted this portion because it is a whole other bag of bananas. Dumping dogs on rescue is _never_ something a good breeder does. _Never._ There is no excuse for it. All the ethical breeders I know count it as a point of pride that their dogs will never end up in rescue under any circumstance, so taking a dog there themselves would be unheard of.
> 
> I did hear once of a buyer violating the contract and trying to dump a dog in rescue (or maybe it was to sell the dog on craigslist—I forget), and the breeder flipped out and went and got the dog personally. It's one of the clear lines between good breeders and bad breeders: good breeders never allow their dogs into the rescue system. They take responsibility for every dog they produce for that dog's entire life.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't want this thread to digress into a debate of pros and come of rehoming retired dogs and I will keep stepping in and requesting that to stop. I know many breeders do it for various reasons and it can be a very good option for many, depending how it is done. I believe this is not the case here. My initial post may not have been clear on this, I was pretty overwhelmed and emotional at the time. 

I will talk further with the rescue over the next few days but the impression I got was one of frustration with being part of the breeder's unethical exit strategy. I posted for hope of advice and ideas and to see if my impression was valid. I am glad/sad that my instincts were right, both from what people here say but also my vet last night. 

I'd like to get these dogs away from her but I don't have the resources to just go buy them and keeping them at my place would not be good for us as Lila is recently having a challenging time with Pearl. I might contact the Spokane rescue which is 200 miles away, but I have a feeling they may be used up by her too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

tippykayak said:


> I did hear once of a buyer violating the contract and trying to dump a dog in rescue (or maybe it was to sell the dog on craigslist—I forget), and the breeder flipped out and went and got the dog personally. It's one of the clear lines between good breeders and bad breeders: good breeders never allow their dogs into the rescue system. They take responsibility for every dog they produce for that dog's entire life.


My vet has one of their dogs. He was brought to her around a year old for euthanasia. He was dysplastic and the new owner didn't want a dog that couldn't hike. My vet ended up with him because she wouldn't put him down. Once the kennel found out they quit going to her. So from what I've found out locally they aren't committed to their dogs once they leave.

Their Christmas litter (red flag) is only half sold, ugh!

It is heartbreaking to become aware of this firsthand the very same day I emailed a reputable local breeder. I have taken Pearl to visit her two dogs for socialization and want to do so again. Her website says she is hoping to breed Skye this coming year. I offered to be a helper. After seeing Jill's effort and gratitude for help with Lushie I hope to do so for the good of some future puppies. Pay it forward kind of thing. And I would love to be able to see a litter grow and smell puppy breath!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

A fellow GRF'r contacted the breeder, and Carmen has been sold. Both she and Bonnie are off the "adults for sale" page, but Bonnie is still shown on the "moms" page. Weird


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

OK so much of this weekend was spent trying to get the word out and see if I can figure something out for this boy that is left. He is a River grandson (Meadowpond River to the Sea) and my Hazel was a River daughter and Lila is a River Granddaughter, this especially hits close to home to me. I want that baby out of those kennels NOW! So I got the word out to breeders of dogs in his lineage. One posted the ad on her facebook page, and River's owner (he's gone) connected me with this other local breeder who I have socialized Pearl with her dogs. She's a good one. Apparently she may know of a family looking for an adult, but posting him on my facebook page has also hooked a family. A friend in the Sun Valley area is interested, but his "ransom" of $600 is too much. I bet I can do some fundraising, yeah! Say some prayers for this boy and our efforts to get him his forever home before Christmas. 


:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

It is amazing how fast this happens. The potential family is even closer, even after I told them about him. Lived his entire life in a kennel, may not be housebroken, is a runner, chases things that move, etc. So I am hopeful this will work. But I have decided that I am going to get him as soon as I can gather the funds. This may be so stupid, with cats and a 7 mo old pup, to get a wild, fat, untrained dog. But he is Lila's cousin and I drive by this dump every day! How do rescues fundraise? Advice from people experienced with this? 

How about the actual process of getting the dog and introducing him to our home?

Laura-the new rescue sucker.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't help with the advice you are looking for but thank you for stepping in. I just came back to this post tonight and was thrilled to see all but the wild guy had homes. I hope they are good homes.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks. I hope to be able to get him out before the weekend if everything works out. Pearl is going to love it! Will get him neutered asap since Pearl is not spayed and won't be for a while. He sister is already in heat! Lila-it will be a little hard on her but I think I can make it work. It is the least they can do is share their home for a little while to help a dog (esp a cousin) in need.

If he is normal enough I'll probably tether him to me to transition him to housebreaking and manners. Fortunately I work from home and am taking next week off with no big Xmas plans. Trying to locate a large crate (he's 100 lbs) to borrow also. I will post a photo of him later-gotta go

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sally's Mom said:


> That woman approached me some years ago to purchase a dog from me for breeding... She wanted a lighter dog.. Politely responded that is not how I roll when I sell my dogs....and now that I know retired dogs are placed...


I am going to try to get photos when I get him. It's not what she portrays it to be. After talking with her, I am guessing that she let slip the reality of her operations. Definitely the no picture giving breeders a bad name.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I wish you all the best of luck with this boy.

My girl is a former puppy mill momma, I did a foster to adopt of her through a GR Rescue while she was being treated for Stage 3 HW and several other medical issues. 
She had spent her entire life in a cage/kennel, had never touched the ground, had never been in a house, car, etc. She was not socialized, had been abused physically and verbally. It was a very long journey for her but so well worth every second it took to get her where she's at now. 

To make a long story short, she was not house trained. I worked with her for a couple of days, after a full week she stopped having accidents in the house and never had one after that.

Be patient with this boy. I'm not going to tell you it's going to be easy, it's going to take a lot of time, love and patience, but you will have a wonderful boy before you know it.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I wish you all the best of luck with this boy.
> 
> My girl is a former puppy mill momma, I did a foster to adopt of her through a GR Rescue while she was being treated for Stage 3 HW and several other medical issues.
> She had spent her entire life in a cage/kennel, had never touched the ground, had never been in a house, car, etc. She was not socialized, had been abused physically and verbally. It was a very long journey for her but so well worth every second it took to get her where she's at now.
> ...


At least his kennel is not a crate, it is a small enclosure and I think he has access to a shed. The woman told me that he was in the house as a pup, and is the nicest dog they have. Really? I don't believe a word she says. When I get to the point of rescuing him I will take him for a vet check before I make the commitment. Although I'm not sure why, am I going to bring a sick dog back there? I don't want a sick dog, but she told me that her dogs don't even get vet care! How horrible! And these dogs are breeding. At least it is not a full-on puppy mill, so hopefully he won't be as traumatized as some.

Thanksfully I've just gone through a puppy stage, well still in it, so I am refreshed in dealing with dogs that just don't know the rules yet. Love, a soft heart, patience, and hard work. The only thing that really scares me is our cats.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Tomorrow this boy should have a new temporary home with us. I have to pay $400, not as bad as $600 but it still will be painful to give her one red cent. We will go for a vet check then maybe a bath depending on what he is like emotionally and physically. I've borrowed 2 MASSIVE crates from the humane society. Between my friend, and another, and the local rescue, it doesn't seem like it will be a problem to find him a home. One crate is in the truck ready and the other I need to put up so it is ready. I am so excited, how wiIl I sleep? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can't wait*



lhowemt said:


> Tomorrow this boy should have a new temporary home with us. I have to pay $400, not as bad as $600 but it still will be painful to give her one red cent. We will go for a vet check then maybe a bath depending on what he is like emotionally and physically. I've borrowed 2 MASSIVE crates from the humane society. Between my friend, and another, and the local rescue, it doesn't seem like it will be a problem to find him a home. One crate is in the truck ready and the other I need to put up so it is ready. I am so excited, how wiIl I sleep?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can't wait to hear when you get this baby home! Bless You!!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Dropping by to check for an update. You are giving this boy the best Christmas gift ever. If he inherited some of River's smarts, I'm confident he won't be too difficult for you to housebreak.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Let us know how he does. By the description on the website it seems he never gets out and exercise.



lhowemt said:


> Tomorrow this boy should have a new temporary home with us. I have to pay $400, not as bad as $600 but it still will be painful to give her one red cent. We will go for a vet check then maybe a bath depending on what he is like emotionally and physically. I've borrowed 2 MASSIVE crates from the humane society. Between my friend, and another, and the local rescue, it doesn't seem like it will be a problem to find him a home. One crate is in the truck ready and the other I need to put up so it is ready. I am so excited, how wiIl I sleep?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

lhowemt said:


> Tomorrow this boy should have a new temporary home with us. I have to pay $400, not as bad as $600 but it still will be painful to give her one red cent. We will go for a vet check then maybe a bath depending on what he is like emotionally and physically. I've borrowed 2 MASSIVE crates from the humane society. Between my friend, and another, and the local rescue, it doesn't seem like it will be a problem to find him a home. One crate is in the truck ready and the other I need to put up so it is ready. I am so excited, how wiIl I sleep?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you for getting him!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Whoa, he is home, and we are all very very tired. So meant to be, just a wonderful dog.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cue-cases/248810-docboy-free.html#post3863690


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Whoa, he is home, and we are all very very tired. So meant to be, just a wonderful dog.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cue-cases/248810-docboy-free.html#post3863690


He's a lucky boy, and so blessed he found you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Closing thread per the OP's request.


----------

